# other Korea Hapkido Federation



## goingd (Oct 14, 2009)

In the bottom left corner of this website - http://ranchomartialarts.com - is the logo for a 'Korea Hapkido Federation' that is definitely not the major KHF's logo, or Richard Hackworth's "haemukwan" logo. Does anyone recognize that symbol or know anything about this smaller organization?

A while back I was confused whether or not this school was really apart of the KHF, but a member here helped me verify that they are simply part of another Hapkido group under the same name.

I ask honestly because this was my long time instructor and where I got the bulk of my Hapkido training, and I am insanely curious about what this organization is. If anyone has any idea, please enlighten this unaware individual.


----------



## goingd (Oct 15, 2009)

I guess I'll state my question a little more directly:
Does anyone recognize this symbol?






If not, that's okay - it must be a small organization to have no images on the internet. Thanks. ^-^


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 16, 2009)

I went through all 48 pages of images returned for Korea Hapkido Federation on Google and found a good number of Korea Hapkido Federations, seemingly different from the main Korean Hapkido Federation.

Sorry.

Daniel


----------



## dortiz (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the impression that quite a few folks come over here and create their own KHF knowing there is no body to regulate or even to understand the connection to the real one.
Just like the Kukkiwon it may not even matter. But if folks do want the official recognition they should know its not that. 
There are a few but the two main bodies for HKD are the KHF and the DaeHan KiDoHwe. The second not to be confused with the Suh version in California. That group is not the official sanctioned body in Korea. Not a bad group, just not the group.
Good luck, but what really matters is your instruction.

Dave O.


----------



## goingd (Oct 16, 2009)

Gratsi. ^_^


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 21, 2009)

dortiz said:


> I have the impression that quite a few folks come over here and create their own KHF knowing there is no body to regulate or even to understand the connection to the real one.
> Just like the Kukkiwon it may not even matter. But if folks do want the official recognition they should know its not that.
> There are a few but the two main bodies for HKD are the KHF and the DaeHan KiDoHwe. The second not to be confused with the Suh version in California. That group is not the official sanctioned body in Korea. Not a bad group, just not the group.
> Good luck, but what really matters is your instruction.
> ...


We fall along those lines lines at my school.  A local org called, 'The Korean Hapkido Federation' that consists of two schools, though in our case, I think he took the name from the school name, Korean Martial Arts inc.  Until a political issue occurred where he was caught in the middle, he had no intention of breaking off.

I accept that my grades are simply in school grades and have no recognition outside of where I train.  I have been around the block enough to know that the training is legit, but any dan grades are dojo dans, nothing more.  If I move to another area and start training at another Hapkido school, I would fully expect to either be evaluated and ranked accordingly (possibly at my current level, possibly not, at the Kwan Jang's descression) or simply asked to put on a white belt.  Which would be perfectly reasonable in my estimation.

Daniel


----------

